# Tenants - HSE Rent Supplement/Allowance and Rent a Room scheme



## NNNN2 (20 Jul 2009)

Would appreciate information on the following.

Will the HSE grant rent allowance/supplement to an individual if the room they intend to rent is with an owner occupier as opposed to a room in a PRTB registered property ?

Many thanks


----------



## gipimann (20 Jul 2009)

There's no specific disqualification for sharing accommodation with the owner.  The tenancy must be bona fide (i.e. there must be a tenancy or lease agreement) which is a requirement for any rental situation.

The maximum rent limit for shared accommodation would be applied, and obviously the tenant would have to meet the other criteria (financial, etc) for Rent Supplement.


----------



## NNNN2 (20 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the reply..

I am the owner in this scenario. So I would need to provide a tenancy agreement and declare the income via an annual Form 12 return ? Do I need to register the situation with the PRTB? Does renting to a HSE rent supp recipient entail an inspection by a welfare officer of the property at any point or that the property have any particular requirements/features ?

Sorry, there's more ! Are there any other tax implications outside the Rent a Room scheme limit ? Specifically, it is likely I will be entering a post graduate course in two years time, tax year examinable 2010. I am currently employed and just within the income limits to qualify for a maintenance grant as well as fees (based on 2009/2010 reckonable income limits). If the rent a room income is tax exempt, does this also mean it is not counted as reckonable income for grant eligibility purposes?


----------



## NNNN2 (20 Jul 2009)

Also, should I provide the prospective tenant with a bank statement of mine or some other proof of address to accompany their application ?


----------



## gipimann (21 Jul 2009)

In relation to your last question, you don't need to provide the tenant with anything other than the tenancy/lease agreement.   There's a section on the application form for Rent Supplement for you to complete.     When the tenant applies for Rent Supplement, proof of address is ascertained by a home visit from the Community Welfare Officer.

Can't answer the tax-related queries, sorry, but I'm sure someone will help you out on that!


----------



## NNNN2 (22 Jul 2009)

Thanks a mill for the info...


----------

